# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Echinodorus ozelot floating leaves



## uisQue (May 13, 2004)

Hello
Can you tell me if it is normal:
























Thanks


----------



## uisQue (May 13, 2004)

Hello
Can you tell me if it is normal:
























Thanks


----------



## Josh Simonson (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks like they're making a break for the co2 of the open air. It might well try to flower next.


----------

